
Haproxy-1.9.0 - TimWolla
https://www.mail-archive.com/haproxy@formilux.org/msg32143.html
======
LinuxBender
Nice! I have been looking forward to this day. 1.9 adds more control around
caching and caching bigger objects which means I can dump a middle layer of
caching servers.

